# Pre-work PPb session 13/11



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Conditions are looking damn good for an eary morning crack at some bay Reds for tommorrow if anyones interested.

Aiming to launch around 4am from Chelsea - heading out deep, so companys more than welcome


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey tony, where do you launch from. I get my bearings from the chelsea pub direct me from there  I recall you had a some success off chelsea last year, what were your tactics what do we need to bring. Im trying to move some stuff around in the morning, I will let you later tonight if Im a starter, very keen get on ppb and get a decent fish.
seeya
squizz


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

G'day squizz .... rapped to see ya keen and hope you can make it.

Actually its good you asked where i launch from cause last time i tried to access the Chelsea Y/C (Enter from KELVIN Gve (mel 93/A12) off NEPEAN Hwy and instead of turning right onto Berwen St you will see a COBBLESTONE driveway leading straight ahead - DOUGLAs LANE in melways) the gates were still locked and i couldnt get in and so launched from a street further up...was a serious pain in the butt.
In fact GARFISH found a half decent launch for Chelsea but had to pay for parking...will PM him and see if he'll let us know cos we might end up there.

As for the tactics - im a simple man... troll deep divers out to the mark then drift with a baited rod, flick plastics and hope that i get onto 'em 

Just to let you know i HAVE to be off the water by 7.45 - cannot risk being late for work this time :roll: its the kayak on the roof that gives me away and i cant bullshit up a story for being late :lol:

Will keep an eye out to see if ya coming later tonight...

Actually a little unsure after the forecast update (4pm) shows a bit stronger winds picking up...might make it a little harder going out deep. may possibly change locations and head sunnyide way as its not so far out to get to the deeper water. will now wait and see what the next forecast shows us as im kinda expecting to see t get a bit worse yet. l'll wait for the 10pm update

cheers bud T.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

the kayak is on the car tony, let me know the launch & Im there. If I dont here from you I will go to the yc club for 4.00am. Call or txt me on 0419 777 446 anytime
seeya
squizz


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Change of plan, just spoke to tony and its a sunyside launch at 4.00am. Hope to see some others for a pre work fish!!


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

yeharrrr and a cockadoodle squizz - ima on my way


----------

